# City promotion!



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ONE LONDON



































other logos:

2012

























BBC LDN
































Underground


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

^^is it just me or does the Berlin ad have something subliminal about it?

for a split-second, i thought it read: "Be in Berlin"


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

One of my favorites:

Cherokee County, Alabama - "The Crappie Capital of the World"


----------



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)

*~BACOLOD CITY~*


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Latest city promo video of Amsterdam:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't Mess With Texas


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

latest Rio video promotion:






Rio 2016










Rio 2007










An old one:


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Wow - the Amsterdam ad was a great ad without showing any of the city. :lol:


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

Amsterdam's and London's promotions look good. Simple yet effective. I also like all of Rio's colourful logos.


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

A weird tourism ad for Melbourne. Looks very European IMO.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

It used to be:









Now it's:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Istanbul

Dreamin' Istanbul


















2010



























1stANBUL


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

MUNICH loves you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H8fgWfsWJI


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

double post


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

ZeTaCy said:


>


This is for New York State not NYC.


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

this vegas ad is great :lol:

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/81859/las_vegas/


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

Haha, the Vegas ad is funny 

I like the first Istanbul logo (not the 1stanbul one) best from that post. The Munich ad is also very good.


----------



## omevil (Mar 11, 2008)

Bangkok City of Life



Palm-Bangkok said:


>


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

This one should be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Istanbul has the best by far!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Not my favourite, but it's growing on me:
http://www.toronto.ca/unlimited/images/tounlimited_logo_380.jpg


----------



## ditto (May 27, 2003)

i still don't like Toronto's. It reminds me of The Simpson's episode when the city goes bankrupt by spending millions on the city's slogan:

Springfield: It's good.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Not City promotion but in Australia State promotion in vehicle number plates is common. They're a pretty recognisable to to Australians, with some of the slogans being fun to others being cringe worthy.

New South Wales

















Victoria

























Queensland

















South Australia









Western Australia

















Tasmania









Australian Capital Territory









Northern Territory


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

kewl, love the State of excitement^


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

Great post, Walbanger.

My favourites are "The Garden State", "The Sunshine State", "The Place To Be" and "Your Natural State". Also like SA's new one: "A Brilliant Blend".

Not so fond of NSW's boring ones but WA's ones are hilarious.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Jakarta









Yogyakarta









Lampung









Batam









Padang









Palembang









Semarang









Surakarta


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

Paris, for the last world cup: (from www.globalhobos.com)


----------



## 2008power (May 31, 2008)

Zaragoza (before Expo 2008)
"Zaragoh!za, it will surprise you"
SPA Advertising








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go4GSfS0xFg


----------



## ErwinFCG (Oct 12, 2008)

My city (Groningen) advertises with the fact it's the northernmost city in the Netherlands. "Er gaat niets boven Groningen" means "Nothing is higher than Groningen" as well as "Nothing beats Groningen".


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Being high up is a good thing in the Netherlands. 
Congratulations on your first post. I haven't come across a virgin in a long time.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Some of NYC new ad campaigns,


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

And ofcourse there is that new weird promotional video,


*This Is New York City*






Here are some old ones (and some Broadway stuff too)


*Sharon Jones sings "Made for You" (I Love NY)*





*Marc Anthony: I Love NY*





*I Love New York TV Commercial Broadway*





*I Love New York Ad (Very old one)*


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

krull said:


> And ofcourse there is that new weird promotional video,
> 
> 
> *This Is New York City*


Loved it.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

I think Buenos Aires' logo is this


----------



## .Adam (Jul 5, 2006)

*London*


----------



## leonglaisan (Jul 31, 2007)

Singapore - this is for tourism


----------



## AtD (Oct 22, 2002)

krull said:


> And ofcourse there is that new weird promotional video,
> 
> 
> *This Is New York City*


Bravo! Fantastic! :applause:



Eureka! said:


> A weird tourism ad for Melbourne. Looks very European IMO.


A great ad for a great city, but I am legally obligated to post this:






Hilarious!


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

This is our promotion. A picture can speak a thousand words  Wordless yet breathtaking!


----------

